# English Soccer



## sambo129 (Mar 20, 2006)

Where has Sirius's soccer channel (126) moved to, anyone?


----------



## billpa (Jul 11, 2003)

Looks like it's now on 125.

I see they're also playing 606 according to  this


----------

